# Advice on first 2 stage



## Montero2000! (Oct 24, 2017)

Boston area here spent last decade using a single stage ready to go to 2 stage cost is a factor want to get the best for my needs without breaking bank. Really want something that won't clog in wet /sticky snow and can handle plow pile (doesn't have to go through like butter but obviously better than single stage)

First question is if you had to spend more for a feature would it be Bigger engine size or power steering/ auto turn. The following 4 are what I'm deciding on 

Toro powermax 26 " 252 auto turn 1k
Toro powermax 24" 252cc no auto turn 799.00
Airens 24" deluxe 254cc auto turn with discount 900.00
Craftsman 24" 208cc power steering 700.00

Leaning towards 799 toro I like the idea of Anti clog technology no shear pins plastic chute that gets good reviews. But is no auto turn an issue? Or is turning the thing not that big of deal. Thanks for any advice or opinions you folks can give. I have. 2 car driveway few walkways


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Not sure on your budget, but in my honest opinion, the best bang for the buck 24" two stage machine on the market is the Ariens Platinum 24 SHO. This is not a cheap "Box Store" machine. It's a dealer only machine and cost is right around $1,500

1) Powerful 369cc Ariens AX369 Engine. 369cc Engine will handle anything you can throw at it.
2) Super High-Output Impeller (SHO)
3) Heavy Duty Disc-O-Matic Drive With Large Cast Iron Gear Case
4) Quick Turn Chute Control with Remote Chute Deflector Control
5) Auto-Turn Steering Technology
6) Electric Handwarmers


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

I would invest in a few cans of fluid film to coat everything that snow touches on your single stage unit and then decide what to do. Do you take half cuts after you open the berm up??

Perhaps the Toro single stage model that is self propelled is s better fit for you?


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

toro lover here, yet what you need to understand is any machine can clog up with wet snow, nw nj is no different then boston when it comes to wet snow
toro states no shear pins yet dose have special hardened shear bolt on the auger and impeller they sell a kit marketed as a AUGER shear BOLT PINS KIT that has 4 bolts, spacers and lock nuts in for msrp of $7.14 

the ariens just might be your better choice as you get more bang for your limited budget

immo here

no matter what machine any one buys, belts and shear pins are not covered by the warranty, it is a wise move to keep a set in stock at home learn how to change them, as it might be say be a sunday when it's snowing and you need that machine

best wishes with your purchase and welcome to the site as a newbe


----------



## ultimatejimmy (Jan 24, 2016)

Check out the Toro Snowmaster. It does great with heavy wet snow (doesn't clog) and is way easier to handle than _any_ 2 stage. It is a hybrid SS that is more like a 2-stage, but is significantly faster on everything but the end of driveway stuff. It still can handle EOD, but at speeds more like a 2 stage. Plus, the controls are super simple, because it has Toro's Personal Pace system from their lawn mowers, so you have 1 lever to activate the auger, and a joystick to control the chute. 

If you have concerns about power, go with the 824, otherwise I've very been happy with my 724QXE which has been awesome for 2 seasons and is $700 right now at Home Depot.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

ariens for job performance and pocketbook.


----------



## NewLaw83 (Oct 18, 2017)

Montero2000! said:


> Boston area here spent last decade using a single stage ready to go to 2 stage cost is a factor want to get the best for my needs without breaking bank. Really want something that won't clog in wet /sticky snow and can handle plow pile (doesn't have to go through like butter but obviously better than single stage)
> 
> First question is if you had to spend more for a feature would it be Bigger engine size or power steering/ auto turn. The following 4 are what I'm deciding on
> 
> ...


Hey Montero2000!

First, welcome to the forum!

Second, if it was up to power or auto turn, I would go with power in your situation. Since the end of the driveway pile up from the snowplows is usually what gives us a hard time and you will want more power for that. I don't have any experience with the auto turn but for snowblowers that size you should be OK without it.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Welcome to the forum . . .

Getting ready of another Snowmageddon in the Boston area like a few years ago ?

My vote gets: Toro powermax 24" 252cc no auto turn 799.00

My old Toro 521 is still my favorite machine.


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

Make sure you know the difference between Auto Turn and trigger steering. Ariens is the only one with Auto Turn.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Toro


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

My 2 cents is look for a lightly used second hand machine i see them all the time. people buy these expensive snowblowers and use them a handful of times then need to sell for whatever reason. 

from my experience you should be able to find a good brand ariens, toro in the $400-$500 range that looks brand new.

second all 2 stages are prone in wet snow to clog heck even very expensive new honda machines. if your handy i would invest in an impeller clearance kit. they are not expensive and they do work. i had an 80's ariens 724 that would clog in very wet snow. i put it on and it didnt clog once in the 2 years i used it after they really do work wonders.


----------



## Montero2000! (Oct 24, 2017)

Thanks for all the info. Deciding between 799 toro and Ariens I can get for 900 including tax at lowes (military discount and lowes card -5%) Leaning towards Ariens . One last question since there are so many good deals on 24" with 208cc engine out there , is a 208 powerful enough to do what I need end of drivewAy etc?


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

Welcome. I've had Ariens, Toros, Craftsmans and now Hondas. All are good, and all have quirks (features) 

Given what I read in your posts, Ariens might be a good choice. Parts are readily available for used machines too. Toro as well.

I am in the Honda club now, but can confirm what @Snowbelt_subie says. ALL machines clog in wet snow. You are in Boston. I am in Calgary. We rarely get the wet stuff you get. Impeller kits I hear are great and I intend to install one once my new Honda clogs...which it will, but hasn't yet. Film coatings suggested here help too. Just don't get too mad when your machine clogs. They ALL do or will.

All machines have a sweet spot. Think about it like an industrial musical instrument. You have to find that sweet spot yourself because it varies both by machine as well as snow type and your surface conditions (incline, surface material), etc. For some you need to run slower. Others faster is better. It sounds counter-intuitive, but Honda and a Yamaha I once used actually loved to plow through heavy stuff at top speed rather than churn snow around until it got mushy and clogged). Some you need to cut a smaller path--other a larger one. 

I've seen high end Hondas clog with poor operators, and low end big box machine excel with good operators. So there is no guarantee either way. 

Welcome to the club!

Let it Snow...Let it Snow...Let it Snow!

- Peter


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Look in Craig list you could find a nice toro 926 or 826 with power steering. I love mine.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Montero2000! said:


> One last question since there are so many good deals on 24" with 208cc engine out there , is a 208 powerful enough to do what I need end of drivewAy etc?


 
I think that engine might be a bit lighter than ideal. What would be the next engine size up? I think the 208cc would be fine during a winter like the past two, but not when dealing with 2'+ storms which we're destined to have_ soon_.


(A couple years ago I bought the Ariens 28" with the 254cc engine. That, too, was a bit light in terms of power when the going got tough. It kept me wanting for more power and I sold it and bought another 28" with the larger engine. Should have done that in the first place.


Find a machine ASAP while you have a good selection!)


----------



## rhg1911 (Sep 16, 2017)

I'm in southern NH, (Nashua area) and my old Ariens 1128 (Home Depot machine from about 15 years ago) ate anything I ever threw it's way. I never had a clog... but it wasn't happy with the heavy slushy stuff. The driveway at my new house is far larger than I was dealing with, so I sold that machine this summer, and just upgraded. My point is: There are many good machines out there. I am personally an Ariens guy... it is what my Dad had, and the only brand I ever knew. 

Grab the machine that fits you best. I'm a tall guy, and I always had to bend a bit to use the 1128. My new machine is a bit taller... so I will not be as tired after using it.

Good luck!


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

If you could increase your budget, I agree with the other poster who said 24" ariens platinum sho. After going through several snowblowers myself(and ending up with a 13hp Honda), you'll always long for more power so do it right the first time!!


----------



## Montero2000! (Oct 24, 2017)

Thanks for all the info I went with the Airens 24 deluxe. Bought from a dealer 999.00 free set up /delivery. I'm not going to say I can't wait for the winter actually hope we get zero snow


----------

